# smokey look [brunette/blonde/redhead]



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 9, 2009)

MAC
Painterly Paint Pot
Ref Blackened red
100 Strokes e/s
Deep Shade e/s
Aquadasiac e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Smolder Eye Kohl
RedHead Mneralize Skinfinish
Stripdown lip pencil
Cherish Lipstick
Soft Wave Lipglass
#6 lash






http://i42.tinypic.com/14jawc6.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/30ij1q9.jpg


----------



## jdechant (Jan 9, 2009)

THis look is HOT!! I can't wait until my BBR stuff comes in!!!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 9, 2009)

hi my name is kenya. I love this look. i was wondering if you could give a tut on this look. I was also wondering if you could give me some advice on what to get from this collection? I am a NC50 Studio tech & NW45/50 in Studio fix powder, MSN deep dark. thanks !!! 

P.S. GIRL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I LOVE YOUR EYE LOOK HERE!!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, amazing look!


----------



## devin (Jan 9, 2009)

I love it!! That reflects red on top of 100 strokes is beautiful! great job!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 9, 2009)

So gorgeous I absolutely love all of your looks!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 9, 2009)

wow.. you rock smokey eyes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful look


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 9, 2009)

i love this! gorgeous! you look like Kim K in the last picture!!!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jan 9, 2009)

love it! absolutely gorgeous , like always!


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I'd love a tut on this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn I so wanna do that look tonight and I have no BBR!!!


----------



## zerin (Jan 9, 2009)

hottt


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 9, 2009)

I've missed your FOTDs. This is a great look!. Love Cherish. It's one of my favorite lipsticks!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Jan 9, 2009)

gorgeous as always! love your looks (=


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wow!!! I love it, so hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pleeeaaassseeee: I want a Tutorial too


----------



## drieyes (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing!  Do you have a you tube tutorial???


----------



## nunu (Jan 9, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 9, 2009)

maaaaaahvelous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 9, 2009)

HOT HOT HOT!!!  I love your posts!


----------



## damsel (Jan 9, 2009)

love it! love it! love it!


----------



## tinnadc (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy moly!!!
This is just simply amazing!
WOW.....I´m lost for words!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 9, 2009)

verryyy sexy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 9, 2009)

You are stunning, and flawless


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is gorgeous... love your hair!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 9, 2009)

So flawless... it's amazing!


----------



## n_c (Jan 9, 2009)

I love all of your looks! This is just flawless


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Super gorgeous! I looove your tattoo as well


----------



## slayervixen (Jan 9, 2009)

You are a Goddess..honestly this is stunning.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful! you're one of my favorite posters. :}


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_i love this! gorgeous! you look like Kim K in the last picture!!!_

 
  ahhh i wish! i love her so <333


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slayervixen* 

 
_You are a Goddess..honestly this is stunning._

 






 thank u!


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaw dropping, heart stopping, eye catching, amazing, gorgeous and HOLY CRAP that looks awesome!

It's official..
I'm jealous


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah ok this is ridiculously hot... you must show us how!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 10, 2009)

this is amazing as is ALL your work... do you have a thread or tut about how you do your foundation/face... it (along with your eyes of course) is incredible!!


----------



## wenvers (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 10, 2009)

Simply Stunning !


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 10, 2009)

so hot!


----------



## Snow_White (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 10, 2009)

WOOOOW!!!!! you look great one of the best BBR looks i seen so far, got a tut?????


----------



## Saints (Jan 10, 2009)

You look very pretty


----------



## Patricia (Jan 10, 2009)

you are A-MAY-ZINGGG


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 10, 2009)

you are breathtaking... WOW


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 10, 2009)

really beautiful


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 10, 2009)

Stunning, I love it!


----------



## nico (Jan 10, 2009)

What an amazing look! We all want a tutorial


----------



## Zeastlake (Jan 10, 2009)

You are absolutely flawless... please do some tutorials... I feel like there's so much to learn from you!


----------



## nikki (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!  I wish those colors looked like that on me!!!


----------



## marley20 (Jan 10, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 11, 2009)

Truly stunning! I love your FOTDs, they're always so inspiring


----------



## kyoto (Jan 11, 2009)

All I can say is AMAZING!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 11, 2009)

Freaking Gorgeouss !!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zeastlake* 

 
_You are absolutely flawless... please do some tutorials... I feel like there's so much to learn from you!_

 
i agree!!! please make a tutorial if you have time


----------



## Briar (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, this is stunning!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 11, 2009)

great look, I love it!


----------



## Regality101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 11, 2009)

hey girls! thank you! i shall try to do a tut. Im off for the next 3 days. <333


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2009)

Absolutely Talented & Gorgeous!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey girls! thanks so much! im off for the next 3 days so ill try to make time for TUT =]


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, stunning look!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 12, 2009)

this look is amazing! you're hot!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jan 12, 2009)

You look like a WAY hotter Kim Kardashian w/better hair!


----------



## Rondafaye (Jan 12, 2009)

This is just stunning. Truly gorgeous.


----------



## michmom2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome look!  This is beautiful.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 12, 2009)

This is just stunning! I love the purples and blues for your eyes.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow!  This is what perfection looks like.


----------



## ladyx (Jan 12, 2009)

Love Ittt!!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jan 12, 2009)

i'm kinda new here so sorry if you've already been told this but  you look like kim kardashian in your pictures you are absolutley beautiful!!!!


----------



## ladylynn (Jan 13, 2009)

ooooo-lala this is hot!!! i love it!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 14, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow!! Really pretty!!


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 15, 2009)

You look amazing! Great job!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 15, 2009)

Very sultry!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely a hot look!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 15, 2009)

The hotness... you look AMAZING!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2009)

REDONKULOUSLY gorgeous.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2009)

you always have the prettiest looks! i love redhead msf.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jan 22, 2009)

Mouth watering awesome!


----------



## ellesea (Jan 22, 2009)

that is absolutely AMAAZZIIINNNG!!


----------



## Kiyishima (Jan 22, 2009)

Holycrappppp -drool-


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 22, 2009)

you are gorgeous girl! i'm loving your sexpot hair! this look is awesome, and you have the perfect nude lip!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 22, 2009)

everything about this look is sooooo gorgeous & perfect!
bank on them skillz, hazte rica y famosa!


----------



## fintia (Jan 22, 2009)

aww.. you look soo pretty! wao


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous look and so are you!


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 24, 2009)

I just woke up my roommate to show her this thread....

STUNNING


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 24, 2009)

wow that's HOT! keep up the good work!


----------



## bsquared (Jan 24, 2009)

very nice, as usual!


----------



## natjotua (Jan 24, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

wow this is probably my favorite. im naturally blonde, and i feel like make up looks better on dark haired girls , esp something like this :\


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

these shadows arent on the online mac store. were they discontinued or another brand?

  	100 Strokes e/s
	Deep Shade e/s
	Femme Fi e/s

  	what colors are similar to these so i can recreate this look?


----------



## heidik (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2010)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Wandalemur (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Why are you so beautiful? I love this, you look stunning.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)




----------



## myazg23 (May 27, 2011)

love your make up and eyebrows


----------



## AnnieRios (Jul 25, 2011)

hotttttttt


----------



## frejyavanir (Jul 27, 2011)

This is unreal. I'm going to try this. I don't have your beautiful dark eyes though, so it might not work!


----------

